# [Kurztest | AVR] Kenwood KRF-V5090D-S



## Pokerclock (14. September 2009)

Kenwood KRF-V5090D-S




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ *Einleitung*

Da mein Onkel sein System (jetzt > 52" Samsung LED Fernseher + Teufel-Anlage und Yamaha AVR) weiter Aufrüsten musste (angefangen hatte alles mit einer Wii zu Weihnachten), suchte er natürlich dankbare Abnehmer für sein altes Satelliten System + Kenwood AVR. Dabei fand er mich.

Mein Hauptaugenmerk war auf den AV-Receiver gerichtet.

Kenwood KRF-V5090D-S

Kenwood Electronics Deutschland | AV-Receiver > KRF-V5090D-S

Ein günstiger Einsteiger Receiver für ehemals ca. 250 € aus dem Jahr 2005. Normalerweise gedacht für kleine Satelliten Systeme für rudimentäre Surround und Stereo Ansprüche. Aber ein willkommener Ersatz für meine in die Jahre gekommene Kompaktanlage. 

Jetzt müssen meine Canton GLE 490 damit spielen. Teilweise als Front-LS mit dem Philips SW966 5.1 System (das mir bei der Gelegenheit gleich mit gegeben wurde) spielen. Die technischen Daten entnehmt ihr bitte aus dem Hersteller-Link. Bilder gibt es vorerst nicht, da meine Aldi-Digicam den Geist aufgegeben hat.

Weitere Informationen zum System gibt es hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-test-hifi-lautsprecher-canton-gle-490-a.html



*Anschlüsse, Verarbeitung und Bedienung* 

Die Front offenbart silbernen Plastikcharme ohne Fortune, was aber bei der Preisklasse nicht anders zu erwarten war. Die Drehregler lassen sich gut anfassen und vermitteln Sicherheit. Nur mit dem Lautstärkeregler sollte man vorsichtig umgehen, da ein zu schneller Dreh schnell in bedrohlich hohen Lautstärken endet. Da ist die Fernbedienung gutmütiger, wenn gleich sehr schwammig mit einem unpräzisen Tastendruck. Die Tatsache, dass man aber wirklich alles mit ihr Regeln kann und nicht zum Gerät laufen muss, entschädigt aber. Die Displayhelligkeit ist regelbar in drei Stufen und selbst in der niedrigsten gut lesbar, aber nicht störend. Ausschalten kann man es aber nicht. Dagegen massivst störend der 5x100W Aufkleber mit neonblauem streifen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Blick auf die Rückseite ist ernüchternd. Videoupscaling? Nö. HDMI? Nicht im Jahr 2005. Dafür aber eine zufriedenstellende Anzahl an analogen Cinch Ausgängen und immerhin drei digitale Soundeingänge (zwei Koax, einmal optisch). Leider reichen auch die bei mir nicht aus. PC und Sat-Receiver gehen leer aus. CD-Player, DVD-Player und PS2 hatten Glück.

Gut: ein separater LFE-Ausgang für den Subwoofer und die Möglichkeit einen zweiten Parallel über Cinch ansteuern zu können, allerdings extrem kanalabhängig. 

*Große Enttäuschung:* Einfachste Kabelklemmen, in die kein Bananenstecker und kein Kabel dicker als 1,5mm² rein passt. 7.1 ist nur über Pre Out möglich. Unrealistisch in der Preisklasse! Hätte man einsparen und dafür ein oder zwei Digitaleingänge mehr spendieren können.

Auffallend im Betrieb: Das Gerät wird recht warm und sollte Abstand nach oben haben. Außerdem ist ein leichtes Surren zu vernehmen (trotz Passivkühlung). Ist aber nur zu hören, wenn man den Kopf dran hält. 

Ein Wort zur Bedienungsanleitung: Sie ist insgesamt sehr knapp gehalten und ich wünschte mir bei diversen Schritten etwas mehr Führung. So gelang mir das einrichten des 5.1 Systems erst nach einigen Versuchen. Dass die Bedienung einzig über das Display geschieht und nicht über ein OSD (On Screen Display) machte es nicht einfacher. Wichtige Begriffe oder Bezeichnungen werden aber separat erklärt. So mancher Übersetzungsfehler wird für Erheiterung sorgen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das manövrieren durch das Setup ist - ich schreib' mal vorsichtig - anstrengend. Das fehlende OSD macht es nicht einfacher. Bis man die verschiedenen Kniffe raus hat mit dem Knopf "Setup" und der "sagenhaften" Multi Control, braucht es Übung und Zeit. Unter "Sound" kann man die einzelnen Kanäle verstärken bei Bedarf. Schlecht: Wird das Gerät vom Strom getrennt werden die "Soundeinstellungen" wieder auf 0 zurückgesetzt. Alle anderen Einstellungen (Bass, Treble, Distanz etc.) bleiben aber erhalten, also keine Sorge.



*Der Klang*

Wie immer, das wichtigste zuletzt. Ich erhoffte mir trotz des ehemals niedrigen Einstiegspreises ein gewisses Mehr an Klang. Bekommen habe ich ein sehr zwiegespaltenes Bild. 

Wenn die Möglichkeiten da sind, sollte man unbedingt die digitalen Anschlüsse verwenden. Ein Ausweichen auf die analogen Cincheingänge sollte nur bei Notfällen angebracht sein, oder bei ohnehin schlechten Quellen. Höhen klingen klarer, Stimmen nicht mehr so belegt. Gut: die automatische Signalerkennung klappt absolut tadellos. Bei gleichzeitiger Übertragung von Digital und Analog der gleichen Quelle, wird Digital vorgezogen. 

Zum Testen verwende ich meine *Canton GLE 490*. Zu denen gibt es auch einen sehr ausführlichen Test. Ausgezeichnete Einsteiger Hifi-LS, bereits für knapp 600 € das Paar zu haben. Verstärkerunkritisch, dank konventioneller Bautechnik und bei Bedarf sehr laut anzuhören. Da der AVR hauptsächlich als Stereoverstärker bei mir zum Einsatz kommt, ist da mein Hauptaugenmerk gerichtet. 

Surround kann er natürlich auch. Dafür stehen von Dolby Digital bis dts über Pro Logic II bis hin zum Kenwood eigenen "Neo6" (Wandelt Stereosignale in Surround um) die Basispalette des Surround Codecs zur Verfügung. Da ich allerdings nur ein kleines Philips Kompaktsystem (typische Media-Markt Ware) verwende, enthalte ich mich hier einem Urteil und konzentriere mich auf Stereo.


*Klangeinstellungen*

Ohne Einmesssystem und rudimentären Equalizern beschränkt sich der 5090 auf das Nötigste und das ist auch gut so. Puristen wählen einfach "Stereo" und belassen alles andere einfach so, wie es ist, nämlich auf 0. Wem das zu wenig ist und unbedingt was zum herumspielen braucht, wird schnell erkennen, dass da nicht viel zum herumspielen ist. Wer große Standlautsprecher hat, sollte nicht vergessen im entsprechenden Menü auch "Large" bei der LS-Wahl einzustellen. Mittels der Taste "Tone" (übrigens nur auf der Fernbedienung vorhanden) können Bass und die Höhen (von -10 bis +10) eingestellt werden. Für die ganz Harten gibt es dann auch noch Loudness, ABER...


*Wo ist denn...?

*Das erste Mal Probe hören hatte fast schizophrene Ausmaße. Der Vergleich zu meiner uralten Kompakten (siehe Test der GLE490) schien nahe liegend. Wenn dann *musste* der Kenwood an der vorbei kommen. Austattungstechnisch hatte er das mit Leichtigkeit geschafft, aber auch klanglich?

Eine fataler Fehler von mir: House und Disco Musik als erstes Testgenre zu wählen. Es sollte die Schizophrenie nur verstärken. Erstes Testlied: Ein Remix von Kylie Minogue's "In my arms" (Sebastian Leger Remix). Knallharte Bässe im Kontrast mit Elektrosamples und Kylies hohen Stimme. So kannte ich denn Song zumindest - bis jetzt. Und ich fragte mich: "Ja, wo is er denn? Der Bass?". Aus einem "Bumm, Bumm" wurde ein "Plopp, Plopp". 

Einstellungsfehler? Nein, Front LS wurden auf Large gestellt. Subwoofer mal deaktivieren? Bringt nix. "Bass" auf +10? Naja, etwas besser. Schicksal?

Bestimmung! Schaltet man den Subwoofer (ja den kleinen Philips SW) dazu, hat man wieder das, was man vermisst hat.

Meine Vermutung: Eine feste interne Trennfrequenz irgendwo bei 80hz ohne Möglichkeit irgendwas daran zu ändern (entsprechende Menüs fehlen). Alles unter 80hz wird einem Subwoofer überlassen. Macht auch Sinn, da solche Arten von AVR überwiegend mit kompakten Satelliten spielen müssen/sollen und Stereo nur ein Feature ist und kein Hauptzweck. 

*Und der Rest?

*Aufatmen meinerseits. Hier stellt sich die erwartete Verbesserung ein. Stimmen werden vordergründiger dargestellt. Hier ein Hauchen mehr, Dort ein lauteres und mit weniger Hall wirkendes Echo. Auffallend: der subjektiv breitere Raumeindruck im Oberton im Vergleich zur Kompakten. 

Auf Grund meines trockenem Hörraumes habe ich die Höheneinstellung auf +6 gestellt. Besonders bei Elektrosamples wirkt alles etwas effektgeladener und verleiht so manchem Dynamikarmen Song etwas mehr Pepp. 

Ich als "gerne Lauthörer", musste natürlich auch gleich mal testen, wie weit man denn den Lautstärkeregler nach rechts drehen kann. Dabei machte ich relativ schnell Bekanntschaft mit dem Schutzschalter des 5090. Die Volume-Einstellung geht von -92db bis 00db. Bei -15 hat er innerhalb weniger Sekunden dicht gemacht. Bis dahin waren allerdings keine Störgeräusche wie knacken, rauschen oder gefährlicher Hochtonklirr zu hören, was für den 5090 spricht. Subjektiv war es lauter, als mit meiner alten Kompakten, bei der allerdings nie ein Schutzschalter auslöste (den sie aber hat laut Handbuch). Stellt man noch einen adäquaten Sub zur Seite, steht einer Party nichts mehr im Wege. Dass der 5090 aber so schnell, trotz einer sehr genügsamen und von massiven Phasendrehungen befreiten GLE490 auslöst, macht eine Empfehlung für wirkungsgradschwache und schwierige LS (Elektrostaten oder Koax-LS > KEF) zu Nichte. 

ABER Achtung! Löst der Schutzschalter aus, wird beim Einschalten die Lautstärke nicht von selbst reduziert, sondern nur kurz Stumm geschaltet.


*FAZIT*

Ein zweischneidiges Schwert dieser 5090 von Kenwood. Auf der einen Seite stehen massive Schwächen im Tiefbass (feste Trennfrequenz auch im Stereobetrieb?) und ein schnell auslösender Schutzschalter. Auf der anderen Seite ein subjektiv weit über die LS-Ebene herausragender Klang, der sogar mit (stärker wirkenden) Effekten trumpfen kann. Wenn man sich den eigentlichen Einsatzbereich von ihm ansieht, der Kompaktsysteme für gutbürgerliche Wohnzimmer vorsieht, fallen diese Schwächen plötzlich nicht mehr ins Gewicht. Aber für Stereo an ausgewachsenen Standlautsprechern? Nee du...

Aber vielleicht mit einem Subwoofer gepaart? Das könnte was werden!


*PRO
*

Raumabbildung und Raumgröße einfach herrlich
Effektbetonung hilft dynamikschwachen Songs
LFE-Ausgang
Möglichkeit zweiten Subwoofer zu betreiben (wenn auch eingeschränkt)
viele Analogeingänge
Fernbedienung kann wirklich alles regeln


*Contra*


Billige Plastikfront (normal für diese Preisklasse)
Fummelige Setup-Einrichtung ohne OSD
schwammige Tasten der Fernbedienung
Schutzschalter löst schnell aus, Achtung bei kritischen Lautsprechern
Kein Tiefbass (interne Trennfrequenz?) > zusätzl. Subwoofer hilft
Display lässt sich nicht komplett ausschalten
wird relativ warm, wenn er lange läuft
Billige Kabelklemmen, statt Schraubklemmen
nur drei Digitaleingänge
Videoupscaling nicht vorhanden, kein Lip-Sic-Delay
keine Einstellungen für Trennfrequenzen


----------



## Pokerclock (15. September 2009)

Online, viel Spaß beim Lesen!


----------



## Overlocked (15. September 2009)

Sehr schöner Test Einziges Manko: Hast du ein oder zwei eigene Bilder?


----------



## Pokerclock (15. September 2009)

Mangels Digicam ist im Moment nix zu machen.


----------



## nfsgame (15. September 2009)

Schöner Test. 
Leider hat Kenwood seitdem sie versucht haben A/V-Receiver zu bauen extrem nachgelassen. Die etwas älteren Stereogeräte (so bis BJ '97) waren noch sehr gut, danach ist das Niveau immer weiter gesunken. Und das hat leider leider bis heute angehalten .


----------



## Overlocked (15. September 2009)

Onkyo^^ Entwickler Aber ich denke das wird mit der Zeit.


----------



## Pokerclock (21. September 2009)

Bei Kenwood scheint es beim Service auch nicht weit her zu sein. Eine Anfrage per Email wegen der vermuteten internen Trennfrequenz hat bis heute keine Antwort ergeben. Eine Woche sollte doch schon ausreichend genug sein - scheinbar nicht.


----------

